

Ask HN: How do you sell to startups? - rnochumo

Hi HN,<p>I have a service that provides user testing for startups. I have had several customers and relatively ok revenue over the past couple months. Some have even ordered tests as repeat customers.<p>My product has signed up over 1000 testers chomping at the bit to test websites. This is where I am fundamentally different than usertesting(com) because we are crowd sourced user testing. My testers literally compete to get the testing job (as far as who can get to it quickest).<p>However, I have seen my growth reach a flat line and I think it's largely because I don't portray this value to the customer on my landing page. I don't have the budget for an explainer video either. So I would like some feedback on how I can better get across the message I want to.<p>When my customers have actually purchased and received user feedback I have not had a disappointed customer to date. I have worked with over 350 startups so far (not all paying customers).<p>http://www.betapunch.com<p>If you would like to try it yourself I have set up a coupon code for a free user test if you purchase at least one. Enter the coupon code: hackernews
======
sarahkunst
The site looks good, one thing I'd call out on the main page is if/how you
segment. Can you get the right demographic for a given site or is it just
whoever signs up? For more user acquisition I'd try some verifiable claims -
"80% of sites who do user testing and iterate on it see an increase in site
signups" etc. Also try reaching out to VCs and incubators to get in front of
their companies. You might be able to send their email lists an offer for the
first 3 companies to get free testing and then all the other companies that
respond hoping to get a free test can be upsold to buy. Also attend meetups
where startups are presenting and ask about how they use user testing and hand
out business cards with a discount code on the back. Set up a twitter and
quora search for relevant terms and respond to people's questions/threads and
make sure to mention that user testing is a service you provide. Those are all
good starting points, if they're not working then the problem is probably the
sales person.

